# Opinions on SmugMug Pro?



## krystalynnephoto (Aug 9, 2013)

Before I start my subscription with them, I'd like to hear real life opinions.

Also, if you don't use Smug Mug Pro, who do you use? Do you like them? Etc..

I am using ShootProof right now and frankly, I DO like them, buuuutttttt they aren't integrated with my lab (WHCC) and I really want a proofing gallery that a client can order straight from and I don't have to self-fulfill.

Thanks in advance!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## teacher386 (Aug 9, 2013)

I've been using SmugMug Pro for about 9 months now and love it (and so do my clients). Never had a single issue.


----------



## painterskip (Aug 10, 2013)

Been on Smug for about 3 years. Disclaimer.....about the only reason I joined is  that I started taking the studio photos at my daughters dance studio. And that's only once a year. Well...also I shoot at some of the competitions. 
Anyway, I love the look and their 'community' and they seem to genuinely want to help when you ask. But ever since I joined, I've had issues with figuring out the gallery system they use, which, IMHO, is confusing, at best. It's SO confusing that it's hard for me to explain. It baffles me And I'm an expert in organizing files on my own PC. I know it inside and out. Build my own, create web sites, etc. So it's not like I don't know this stuff. It's just that their system seems 'fragmented' to me. 

However, they just recently upgraded the entire system. I've not yet migrated over to  the new system, so I'm not sure if it's improved other than now you can nest galleries/folders 7 deep. Previously it was four deep and not easy to implement. (for me). 

Also, I used Bay Photo through Smug. Some images where ordered by myself. Some orders place directly by the client. I can't say I was totally impressed with Bay Photo. I received a few images that weren't right. And the quality was about the same as samples I ordered from Adorama. And then I order from ProDPI. So far, they are the best for me but they don't have a way for your customer to order direct. But you know, with the except of selling online credits at the time of shooting, I'm thinking that waiting for people to order online is...well...it usually doesn't happen as often as it should. They forget. Even people that paid in advance forget. 
So I'm working on a system where I'll build my own site and they can order from me and then I'll order from DPI. And also I might take a 'proof book' to the studio so they can see the photos live (as opposed to online) and hopefully entice them to order.


----------



## supercool2 (Aug 10, 2013)

I like that you can choose  privacy settings so they can be right click protected and copyright. When they get printed, the name of yur business can be printed on the back of each picture.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 11, 2013)

Been a happy SM subscriber since 2009. Their support team is flat out amazing. I never wait more than an hour or two on a support ticket. They recently unveiled a completely new system for designing your sight, so it's a great time to join. 

PM me and I'll give you my referral link so we both get a nice discount.


----------



## JusLookN (Aug 14, 2013)

Been a SM user for about three years. No complaints!


----------



## manicmike (Aug 14, 2013)

I hate SM. I hate the interface and how user undfriendly the site is. Zenfolio works so much better for what I need.

FWIW, I asked a friend for help with SM once and he said that would be like trying to fix a car over the phone.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 14, 2013)

manicmike said:


> I hate SM. I hate the interface and how user undfriendly the site is. Zenfolio works so much better for what I need.
> 
> FWIW, I asked a friend for help with SM once and he said that would be like trying to fix a car over the phone.



Clearly, you haven't been around since the big overhaul. I'll agree that it used to be difficult if you didn't understand at least a little html and css, but that's not the case anymore. 

There's nothing wrong with zenfolio, but they're definitely no better than SM. It's a BMW vs Mercedes type of conversation.


----------



## manicmike (Aug 18, 2013)

jamesbjenkins said:


> manicmike said:
> 
> 
> > I hate SM. I hate the interface and how user undfriendly the site is. Zenfolio works so much better for what I need.
> ...



Wow, that does look substantially different. I think I might check it out a little more thoroughly. How long ago was the change?


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 19, 2013)

manicmike said:


> Wow, that does look substantially different. I think I might check it out a little more thoroughly. How long ago was the change?



Almost 3 weeks ago. There are still some minor issues here and there they're ironing out, but it's just worlds better than how it used to be. Very slick now, I'm sure the old timers are hating it.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 20, 2013)

I may have to check out Smug Mug...


----------

